# Express Entry 2015 - how to start family of 5?



## Mandoh75 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi,

I'm hoping to apply for the new express entry in 2015. I have pretty much all my application details ready because I was originally applying for the federal skilled worker process. I don't have the required proof of funds for a family of 5 yet but I expect to in the next few months. 

What should I be doing to make sure I have my application ready to go January 1st?

Will the online process be made available on the CIC website on January 1st?

How much will it cost to apply?

I would hope to move to Canada in mid 2015, I am a financial professional but have returned to study and would like to change my career, if I receive express entry because of my finance experience, am I required to work in that industry for a certain length of time? 

We hope to move to the mountains, but want to ensure we have jobs, my husband is a part qualified accountant and I am a Business/Financial Analyst - is it likely we'll find jobs in places like Whistler, Kelowna, Nelson? I'm also a qualified Nutritional Therapist and studying towards a Bsc in Psychology, so this is the area I'd like to focus on.

Happy to hear anyone's suggestions on good locations that would suit.

Thanks


----------

